# 1995 chevy tahoe



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Does anyone have any recommendations to keep the operating temps down while snow plow is on the vehicle? Also trans was rebuilt recently and shifts and drives great. Only issue I seem to have is if i am in park and go into reverse there is a clunking noise and then if i go into drive or park from there it clunks as well. Does anyone have any thoughts of what it could be


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Replace the fan clutch, see if there is a heavy duty option. Check the u joints, play in transfer case. Watch the drive shaft while some one shifts back and forth.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you brother , appreciate ya


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ck your u joints...sounds like typical noise


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

you guys were right. thank you fellas i appreciate


----------

